# Body references



## Wildfire (Apr 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any good sites to use for reference material, especially for anatomy. Googling generally doesn't cut it for me, and I thought asking around here would yield some really good results considering the plenty of amazing artists around.


----------



## Aegidia (Apr 2, 2008)

Personally, I prefer books over sites, because you can take them with you and stick post-it's in 'em and they're harder to lose. But on the occassions that I use the net, I usually start at deviantArt and work my way from there. I find this page especially helpful: Library reference - Humans when it comes to tutorials about anatomy. For good quality, general pictures of (pretty) young women, I like to use the plentiful free samples on the DOMAI site. Also, maybe you'll find this page interesting: Pose Maniacs. Though mostly in Japanese, the important links are in English.

Hope this helps out a bit!


----------



## Kiriska (Apr 2, 2008)

For anatomy reference, I'll have to agree that books are the way to go. There are tons of fantastic references for artists at the book store or library. I also find it useful just to search on dA for whatever you need a reference of and finding photos as there's generally a very wide variety of stuff (and don't forget to credit if you draw the exact reference!)


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

I definitely agree with books, however, if you don't quite have the opportunity to pick some up, there is an alternative that I like to use:
Fashion and women's magazines!
This may sound a little odd, but many of today's fashions are rather tight, you can make out anatomy very well. I often use glamor, and borrow a couple of my friend's more serious fashion magazines. Though you're taking a chance on getting the poses you need, chances are you'll find enough in one or two issues to get you somewhere at least. ^__^

Also, definitely check deviantart! Stock art is often the way that I go--Much of it makes wonderful references.


----------



## E-mannor (Apr 6, 2008)

i find anatomical referencing goes best (for me) when i see movement.  Watching gymnastics is what i do most of the time (and on youtube you can pause on the correct position).  Or you could use those wood posable figures.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

E-mannor said:
			
		

> Or you could use those wood posable figures.



Quick word on those! (don't mean to contradict you, E-mannor! Just wanted to offer my two cents ^___^)
In my experience, and from what I've heard from others, those figures do not work particularly well. To get one that actually bends like a normal human being will cost a decent amount of money, as I understand it.  I've yet to find one that does, however... 
I bought a 5" one some time ago, however, his capabilities limited to:
He can't bend more than about 10Ëš in the waste or neck, his elbows and knees go about 20Ëš on a good day, and his feet and wrists do a very awkward 360Ëš turn any time.  It's a good thing that I bought him mostly for the sake of having him XP 
I've seen some pretty good hand models (though easily breakable), but none really yet for a whole person.


----------



## shiftyfox (Apr 7, 2008)

I say just use a mirror, its like a free life sized model that's completely 100% accurate all the time.  When using pictures I find that I always get caught up trying to duplicate a pose down to the very last detail which always ends up looking awkward.  It works better for me when I can only look at a pose for a couple of seconds at a time.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 7, 2008)

4chan and fapchan

Pornography is the largest industry for the photography and video of nude human bodies, acting, interacting, and static. It is also one of the largest industries in the world, and almost universally found in every culture everywhere.


----------



## k9kiba (Apr 9, 2008)

i usually take pictures of myself in the position i want  always helps alot


----------



## Sepht (Apr 9, 2008)

Aegidia said:
			
		

> Personally, I prefer books over sites, because you can take them with you and stick post-it's in 'em and they're harder to lose. But on the occassions that I use the net, I usually start at deviantArt and work my way from there. I find this page especially helpful: Library reference - Humans when it comes to tutorials about anatomy. For good quality, general pictures of (pretty) young women, I like to use the plentiful free samples on the DOMAI site. Also, maybe you'll find this page interesting: Pose Maniacs. Though mostly in Japanese, the important links are in English.
> 
> Hope this helps out a bit!



After looking around the site I found that they have a 30 second pose game where you sketch out a pose in 30 seconds before the picture cycles to another pose. This is great for studying human anatomy. Great find Aegidia!


----------

